# sites in guadamar selgura,spain



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

inpeniscola, notmuch time, can anyone quickly advise sites in thisarea, have been told marjal is full, thankswendy, yiou have 9 minutes!!!


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Marjal is not full. The pitch next to me has been empty for a week! depends on the size of your rig.

Have you tried the Camping at Santa Pola

Sorry you aint left us much time!

Ian


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here
chapter


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Chapter

I think we were both too late!!!!!!!!!!! :roll: 

Ian


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*guardamar segura*

come back on for another look, many thanks for that, ourfriends are heading off tomorrow for Marjal (GB autocruise) and will be delighted tohere its not full. Thanks


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

As I type, pitch next door taken up by a German rig!

Ian


----------

